# www.couchsurfing.com?



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey!!!

Did anyone try this website? 
Its called Couchsurfing.com

its basically is a portal for users to connect with other users around the world who have a place to crash. 
It seems kidna interesting..odd and downright scary to do. 

You sign up as a member - and you find other members who are willing to let you crash in their place..

The Pro is that with high travel cost, high hostel cost, high everything cost other than the place which you live - using couch surfing can help you save atleast 40-60% of your cost by not going to a hotel. 

The Con - which is on everyones mind - is ending up in a river in the middle of europe, stapped, bound and naked....floating lifelessly :devil: 

So has anyone tried it? it has 700,000 members. 

The question is..if you surf someone elses couch, does it cost? would the guy/gal let you sleep there for more than 1 night? What about using the washroom/bathroom/shower room? What about using/watching TV or surfing the net? 

:? I just heard about it and after spending 40 EU a night on a bed (with 8 other people in a room), i might s well think my next destination stay....
all in all, u can walk out of a nice vacation somewhere spending no more than 150 bucks if all works out!!! 

More savings = more tavel for you!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Actually I am a member . But never tried it yet .


I just returned from Yemen and weeks before starting my journey I met one Yemeni guy via *Youtube* - he was waiting for me at the airport and he hosted me for 5 days in Sana'a . It was the best decision ever because not only I saved my $$$ by staying in his house but also I got a guide who knows Sana'a very well and I could also experience Yemeni daily life and culture thru my stay in his house and conversations with many of his Yemeni relatives and friends. Imagine had I stayed in hotel definitely I couldn't experience all these.

Be couchsurfing, youtube or even skyscrapercity , meeting and staying with a complete stranger is not risky I think - but better have a chat via Messenger or MSN with him/her or at least exchange a couple of e-mails before so that you understand each other.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> Actually I am a member . But never tried it yet .
> 
> 
> I just returned from Yemen and weeks before starting my journey I met one Yemeni guy via *Youtube* - he was waiting for me at the airport and he hosted me for 5 days in Sana'a . It was the best decision ever because not only I saved my $$$ by staying in his house but also I got a guide who knows Sana'a very well and I could also experience Yemeni daily life and culture thru my stay in his house and conversations with many of his Yemeni relatives and friends. Imagine had I stayed in hotel definitely I couldn't experience all these.
> ...


Any thread here in SSC of your journey in Sanaa ? Yemen is on my top list destinations! :drool:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Actually I am a member . But never tried it yet .
> 
> 
> I just returned from Yemen and weeks before starting my journey I met one Yemeni guy via *Youtube* - he was waiting for me at the airport and he hosted me for 5 days in Sana'a . It was the best decision ever because not only I saved my $$$ by staying in his house but also I got a guide who knows Sana'a very well and I could also experience Yemeni daily life and culture thru my stay in his house and conversations with many of his Yemeni relatives and friends. Imagine had I stayed in hotel definitely I couldn't experience all these.
> ...



Yea....
Did you offer to pay for anything? I mean for the ride or so? :? 
That is a good example with Yemen. I mean, Yemen is not sketchy, but it has some issues, especially with kidnaps of foreigners...which many people opt to go on a tour or not by themselves. 
How did u feel overall about it? 
How did u find the person from youtube?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

samba_man said:


> Any thread here in SSC of your journey in Sanaa ? Yemen is on my top list destinations! :drool:


It will be ready soon :cheers: I can't believe a guy from Brazil making Yemen top on his list .



Kappa21 said:


> Yea....
> Did you offer to pay for anything? I mean for the ride or so? :?
> That is a good example with Yemen. I mean, Yemen is not sketchy, but it has some issues, especially with kidnaps of foreigners...which many people opt to go on a tour or not by themselves.
> How did u feel overall about it?
> How did u find the person from youtube?


Yemen is a very safe country to visit, contrary to popular belief . It is the most exciting country in all my travels :cheers:

No.. I didn't pay anything to him. He even paid for most of our transport from Sana'a to nearby touristic places , and he prepared every meal till the end of my day in Sana'a. His job is only to assist his cousin in a small internet cafe , and I don't think he earns more than $ 100 per month. But he always refused every time I offered him to pay for transport and meals -a proof that Yemeni hospitality is truly unmatched by anywhere else ! 

I was searching for a video about Yemen on youtube till I found one great video which is made by him, and I sent him a hi message mentioning that I wud be there in Yemen soon. He replied it by asking my flight details .

It was the best decision ever- and the best way to explore a country IMO.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ thats an amazing story..

I mean, Yemen is not really expensive when you think about it. 
It seems exciting to go  
is this friend of yours on SSC?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Hmm unfortunately he is not a member .. Yemen is a must-visit country for all, everything is great from the best beaches I've ever seen in life, spectacular wild mountains and the friendliest people you'll ever meet. 

About couchsurfing.... I already tried contacting almost 10 different male members in one country ( just as trial ) to see whether they would provide couch... unfortunately I did not receive any replies from them except for two guys - one explicitly saying that he has couch for girls only.. while another said he would be away from his home during my travel period.

It's not that easy you know...


----------

